# Why I don't buy cat toys....



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

This is Tabitha...and if you've seen she's really sick right now. This is my FAVORITE she is a paper bag ADDICT! It's super funny to watch and it brought a smile to my face. This was taken earlier this year when she was just about 12 years old. What a goof!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Cats and ferrets are great for free toys, leave a box or paper bag for them and it's the greatest thing ever!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That was hilarious!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find the one of her with Paper Clips....she's a nut! She would pull them out of our dispenser, never eat them but just pull them out and play with them.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

My cat's favourite toys are a little plastic frog toy (that came out of one of those really cheap christmas stockings) and my hair clips (aka bobby pins). If I ever get around to videoing her, I will show you how funny she is when you show her a bobby pin!!

She also loves shopping bags, tin foil scrunched into balls and scrunched up paper!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL that is too funny and adorable!!


----------

